# Hungrige Mutige Katze



## DER SCHWERE (25 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2012)

Ist die Katze jetzt mutig oder doch eher lebensmüde?


----------



## Hodnx (25 Okt. 2012)

ich denke beides!


----------



## koeten (26 Okt. 2012)

Das glaub ich auch! ;-)


----------



## noelle (26 Okt. 2012)

Meine würde sich das auch gefallen lassen.


----------



## ElCoyote (26 Okt. 2012)

Hunga !!!


----------



## Infinity (26 Okt. 2012)

Putzerfische sind mir bekannt, aber dass es jetzt schon Putzerkatzen gibt...


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

Katzen sind einfach win


----------

